# clown loaches



## mthigpen_02 (Dec 29, 2008)

I put 3 clown loaches in my mbuna tank after reading the article on here about them. Posted my stock list on another forum and was told they will develop deposits on their gills from the hard water. So which is it can I or can't I keep them with my African cichlids.


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

Well you may or may not be able to keep them. If your water is super hard, they are used to soft acidic water, but I've kept clown loaches successfully in my hard/alkalyne water. The biggest problem with clown loaches is that in the long run they get very large.


----------



## joker4466 (Oct 10, 2008)

i,ve had 3 clown loaches from fry in my malawi all male tank for at least 1 1/2 yrs with no problem.


----------



## colhowe1 (Feb 3, 2009)

How large do clown loaches get?


----------



## squiggly (Mar 22, 2007)

Up to 14 inches, but that can take many years.

I have read that after reaching 5", they grow very slowly.


----------



## walleye (Aug 20, 2007)

I have a bunch of clown loaches with cyno multies, cyno lucipinnis, lab sp. zebra lundos and o lithobate z-rocks. Everyone gets along.

everyone is happy


----------



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

I saw somewhere that if they were aquarium raised that they will do fine in hard water. It said that if they were wild caught then they would probably suffer from the ph difference. I have a buddy that has them in his mbuna setup and they have done exceptionally well and get along great, the other fish in there completely ignore them.


----------



## webgirl74 (Jan 30, 2009)

Does this apply to any type of loach? I have Yo-Yos in one tank of mine and zebras in another tank, mixed with malawis. Never had an issue with any of the loaches and the hard water and I've had them for a few years. The zebra loach is getting quite big though...he's over 5" now.


----------



## walleye (Aug 20, 2007)

When I got mine, I drip acclimated them for an hour or so to be safe. I haven't had any problems with mine. I just got some polka-dot loaches and they are doing fine too.


----------



## vfc (Feb 13, 2007)

I have three Clown Loaches with Mbunas for over three years. PH ~8.4

I also have two CLs in another tank with Peacocks for about a year. All five CLs are doing fine.


----------



## mthigpen_02 (Dec 29, 2008)

Well I am keeping them and I'll see what happens. I have come to the conclusion no matter what species you mix the other forum has a problem with it.


----------



## drumbum540 (Mar 20, 2008)

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/galle ... n_big9.jpg


----------



## Lesley (Sep 20, 2003)

mthigpen_02 said:


> Well I am keeping them and I'll see what happens. I have come to the conclusion no matter what species you mix the other forum has a problem with it.


So true! I got ripped a new one on the clown loaches forum for saying I kept them with cichlids.
My zebra loach is seven years old, clown loaches are about 3 years old. They live with two parrots and a frontosa. They get along great and look fat and healthy.
There's a yoyo loach in my 55 mixed cichlid tank, and 2 kuhli loaches. All are three years or older and they're doing great.


----------



## walleye (Aug 20, 2007)

I think as long as you have caves for them to hide in or sleep in, they will do great. About a half hour before I shut the lights off, my clowns slowly disappear into caves. I think they like the security of their own little home.


----------

